# 1 month old creamy clouds got no taste



## MikeVape (14/2/16)

Any way I put a brand new creamy clouds into the cupboard forgot about it. Opened it today and no flavour what so ever. 
Tried on a rta, rda nothing! 

Open a brand new one and I got taste. 

So now I have a bottle of flavorless creamy lemon biscuits.... 

Anyone else had this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/2/16)

Hmmm. Can't say I have. 
But I have 2 new bottles in my black juice box for almost 3 weeks now. Just smelled them after reading your post. All seems ok. Will keep an eye/nose out for this though. Had you not opened the bottle to the air at all i.e still plastic-wrapped?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (14/2/16)

KB_314 said:


> Hmmm. Can't say I have.
> But I have 2 new bottles in my black juice box for almost 3 weeks now. Just smelled them after reading your post. All seems ok. Will keep an eye/nose out for this though. Had you not opened the bottle to the air at all i.e still plastic-wrapped?


Just pulled the wrapper cause I finished my old bottle and now the new one had a feint smell yet the brand new one has a strong smell.

So now I have a semi new bottle of plain pg/vg cause I kept it for a month.

Yet my ncv Ripple is still strong yet it's older and the eliquid project apple pie is even older than that and still perfect.

Very disappointed about @Creamy Clouds lemony biscuits. I really loved that flavour....

So basically with age this flavour dissipated....


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/2/16)

wow that is shit, i'd be super pissed. Thanx for the heads up I'm in the habit of buys 3 months in advance. Will keep this in mind for the next buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape (14/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> wow that is shit, i'd be super pissed. Thanx for the heads up I'm in the habit of buys 3 months in advance. Will keep this in mind for the next buy.


I am pissed and don't know what do do with the flavourless juice


----------



## KB_314 (14/2/16)

Maybe some of the juice experts on the forum can shed some light on how/what could cause this or whether anyone else has noticed the same from this eliquid? 

It's a wildly popular liquid and I must say, I haven't heard of this issue before today. I guess a "bad batch" might be possible? 
But certainly, and for what it's worth, my experience of this company and my (limited) communication with them has been good and I got a strong sense that they seemed focussed on quality and creative mixing and even working/partnering with flavouring companies to develop specific flavours for their line. I'm sure they will be helpful and try and sort this out when they see this thread...


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

MikeVape said:


> I am pissed and don't know what do do with the flavourless juice



DIY bro , make it have flavor .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/2/16)

Chill till Monday, try and contact the vendor. The local vendors are pretty awesome I'm sure they want to investigate and sort you out.

Creamy Clouds is an awesome juice, must be an isolate incident.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Chill till Monday, try and contact the vendor. The local vendors are pretty awesome I'm sure they want to investigate and sort you out.
> 
> Creamy Clouds is an awesome juice, must be an isolate incident.


I'll be honest I'm not to fond of this juice - I bought it because everyone rants about it, but it gets a definite McNope from the from the Rolling Mountains of NopeVille. I have half a bottle sitting in my kitchen far away from all my other juices, I'm scared it somehow poison's my other juices with Nope sauce.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (14/2/16)

@MikeVape, have you tried giving it a good shake? Could be the flavours have settled on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I'll be honest I'm not to fond of this juice - I bought it because everyone rants about it, but it gets a definite McNope from the from the Rolling Mountains of NopeVille. I have half a bottle sitting in my kitchen far away from all my other juices, I'm scared it somehow poison's my other juices with Nope sauce.



Bit harsh, to each his own.


----------



## Humbolt (14/2/16)

I absolutely love creamy clouds, but I've also found that after a while the flavour does tend to disappear if I leave the bottle standing for too long. Not sure if the hot weather we've been having lately is the culprit even though I keep it in a cupboard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I'll be honest I'm not to fond of this juice - I bought it because everyone rants about it, but it gets a definite McNope from the from the Rolling Mountains of NopeVille. I have half a bottle sitting in my kitchen far away from all my other juices, I'm scared it somehow poison's my other juices with Nope sauce.



Care to share , I tasted it at Vapeking this weekend and I love it, I'm in Pta every second weekend


----------



## MikeVape (14/2/16)

Wesley said:


> @MikeVape, have you tried giving it a good shake? Could be the flavours have settled on the bottom.


Tried shaking it every cpl min and let it stand. 

Does not even have the lemony smell anymore.


----------



## MikeVape (14/2/16)

@Creamy Clouds any input from your side regarding your product?


----------



## jguile415 (14/2/16)

As far as I'm aware they are not making this juice anymore... sooo disappointed


----------



## Humbolt (15/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> As far as I'm aware they are not making this juice anymore... sooo disappointed


My life will be incomplete


----------



## Cespian (15/2/16)

Hey

It is weird indeed. So instead of solely looking for the cause, the easiest way to get the lemony biscuit back is probably to add a bit of TFA Fruit Circles (maybe 0.25ml at a time until you are satisfied), and possibly a teensy bit of TFA Berry Crunch just to give it the cerealness I noticed this juice has in the back ground. Pity you are in JHB, as I have these 2 concentrates in abundance. 

I am thinking its an additive that's muting the flavour (EM or something), however, it's no use speculating. 

Hope you come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (15/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey
> 
> It is weird indeed. So instead of solely looking for the cause, the easiest way to get the lemony biscuit back is probably to add a bit of TFA Fruit Circles (maybe 0.25ml at a time until you are satisfied), and possibly a teensy bit of TFA Berry Crunch just to give it the cerealness I noticed this juice has in the back ground. Pity you are in JHB, as I have these 2 concentrates in abundance.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Will order online to try and make it the way it used to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Bit harsh, to each his own.



taste is so subjective hey, this proves it even more. 

I'm strange I guess, because I literally think I am the only person on this forum that dislikes this joose. But then again I'm not to fond of lemon cream biscuits in the first place. This joose is exactly what it is supposed to be i.e. lemon cream biscuits. That fact cannot be denied or disputed it tastes exactly like those biscuits irl imo. Put another way I'll eat 5 lemon creams then leave the packet for the wolves in the house a.k.a. wife lady, and in a matter of minutes the packet is empty and in the trash. I'm sure if my wife lady vaped she'd definitely enjoy this joose. Also I'm probably the only person in the world that hates sushi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (15/2/16)

KB_314 said:


> Hmmm. Can't say I have.
> But I have 2 new bottles in my black juice box for almost 3 weeks now. Just smelled them after reading your post. All seems ok. Will keep an eye/nose out for this though. Had you not opened the bottle to the air at all i.e still plastic-wrapped?




wait ... what ? these bottles come plastic wrapped at the lid ?

the bottle i purchased from @Maxxis had nothing of the sort


----------



## Maxxis (15/2/16)

shabbar said:


> wait ... what ? these bottles come plastic wrapped at the lid ?
> 
> the bottle i purchased from @Maxxis had nothing of the sort



The first batches we received were not sealed with the plastic shrink wrapping. This was added only later on by the supplier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (15/2/16)

What is the color of the liquid, the one that lost its flavor?


----------



## MikeVape (15/2/16)

Jan said:


> What is the color of the liquid, the one that lost its flavor?


I have 0mg so they all clear. 
Both of the bottles


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (15/2/16)

Hi MikeVape,

Sorry we only picked this comment up now. That is definitely not on. You could've got a bad bottle from a weaker batch.

We have changed mixers now, we lab mix and we have new controls in place. Please PM me and we'll replace your bottle immediately. We will also take that bottle back tot he LAB for evaluation to see what went wrong. All our bottles are now also sealed to prevent tampering.

You're welcome to email us on info@creamyclouds.co.za and we'll take care of it from there.

Apologies for the inconvenience but we'll sort it out for you.

Thanks,
Al

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## Clouder (15/2/16)

@Creamy Clouds that is really awesome of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (15/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @Creamy Clouds that is really awesome of you!



Not at all Clouder, thats standard service - can't have a client that is not happy but thank you for that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MikeVape (15/2/16)

Creamy Clouds said:


> Hi MikeVape,
> 
> Sorry we only picked this comment up now. That is definitely not on. You could've got a bad bottle from a weaker batch.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much will pm you


----------



## MikeVape (17/2/16)

@Creamy Clouds what great service.... 
Thank you for my replacement bottles! 
Great flavour once again! 

You guys are the bomb.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (17/2/16)

Hi Mike!

Glad we could sort that out for you bud. Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (19/2/16)

That's brilliant news! I went to my local vendor to get some of this fine juice and the guy said that they don't stock anymore because you guys have stopped producing... I was bitterly dissapointed. Will have to order online direct from you then 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

LOL...my juice stocks do not last a month. So no chance of them going off...


----------



## Andre (19/2/16)

Creamy Clouds said:


> Not at all Clouder, thats standard service - can't have a client that is not happy but thank you for that!


@Creamy Clouds I am afraid my bottle of your awesome juice has retained full flavour, despite me having upped the nic to 12 mg. Any chance of getting the real thing in 12 mg?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> That's brilliant news! I went to my local vendor to get some of this fine juice and the guy said that they don't stock anymore because you guys have stopped producing... I was bitterly dissapointed. Will have to order online direct from you then
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Was that VapeKing ?


----------



## Maxxis (20/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> That's brilliant news! I went to my local vendor to get some of this fine juice and the guy said that they don't stock anymore because you guys have stopped producing... I was bitterly dissapointed. Will have to order online direct from you then
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk



Time to change vendors. Next thing you know they'll tell you vaping is dead. Smoking is the future, and the future is now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jguile415 (20/2/16)

Maxxis said:


> Time to change vendors. Next thing you know they'll tell you vaping is dead. Smoking is the future, and the future is now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! I won't be changing vendors considering they are within 10 minutes driving distance from me but someone was obviously misinformed, will definitely be bringing this up when I stock up on joose tomorrow though.


----------



## Alex_123 (23/2/16)

Mine was absolutely amazing. But the other day I pulled out the dripper and the tip was broken. 
I guess we see something new everyday!
Hopefully Im not vaping broken glass...
But great juice indeed!


----------



## 4RML (23/2/16)

Same with three bottles of juice I have it's just old!


----------



## stevie g (23/2/16)

Weird because @Andre has juices that are 2 years old with no flavor loss.

If the vendor is introducing air from high speed blending or steeping with lid off then flavor loss will occur but this is just speculation.


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (23/2/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Mine was absolutely amazing. But the other day I pulled out the dripper and the tip was broken.
> I guess we see something new everyday!
> Hopefully Im not vaping broken glass...
> But great juice indeed!



Alex sorry to hear that, will send you a PM for feedback.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

